# Word of the Week - Week 47 2015



## SENC (Nov 15, 2015)

sardonic - an adjective meaning scornfully mocking or cynical; disdainfully or ironically humorous.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 15, 2015)

That's probably in my biography.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 15, 2015)

So that would make me Sardonic-Al
That beats the crap out of what I'm usually called.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> sardonic - an adjective meaning an ironic sardine.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> That's probably in my biography.



Mine too apparently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2015)

I kind of thought it fit a number of us, at one time or another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> I kind of thought it fit a number of us, at one time or another.


Really? You don't say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 15, 2015)

One of my favorite words... And one of my favorite personality traits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Really? You don't say


No, I'm serious, there really are a few sardonic fellows on WB. Surprised you haven't noticed. Or maybe not so surprised. 

Sometimes my sardonicism just kills me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> Surprised you haven't noticed. Or maybe not so surprised.
> 
> Sometimes my sardonicism just kills me.



Your sardonicism is not a surprise tho


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


That dude has one helluva voice.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> That dude has one helluva voice.




And if forced to listen to it for very long, hell is where I would think I was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2015)

My 4year old grandson sings better than that....


----------

